# Chants



## jeardley (May 24, 2017)

I was thinking with the recent rain I outta check and see if they started coming up in my usual spot. They are just starting to pop up in my area. Just thought I'd let yall know in case you want to harvest a few.


----------



## GLS (May 24, 2017)

I checked on the 14th and didn't see any, but some should flush with this recent rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2017)

I checked a little while ago and found two little nubs that were just barely pushing the leaves back. If the Kinchafoonee rises another 2 feet they`ll be under water. And it`s rising fast.


----------



## GLS (May 29, 2017)

I went to my usual haunts yesterday and despite the downpours of the week, knew it wouldn’t be good as the woods’ roads were bone dry.  However, my bellwether spot had a few, enough to make this 3 egg omelet for lunch today.  The rest of the usual spots had none.   The showers must have dodged the areas as a few miles north of here, 13 inches fell.  More rain is needed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

Usually July before they pop here. Chants are my favorite mushrooms, even including morels.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2017)

Gil, I meant to tell you, your method of putting up chants in the freezer works mighty good. I still have two containers of last season`s in the freezer, and made an omelet with one the other day. So close to fresh picked flavor and texture that it would be hard to tell the difference. I`m gonna use the last of those to pair up with some fried wild turkey breast strips. Many thanks again, for that tip.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 1, 2017)

If yall don't mind me asking. How do you put them up for a year and keep them fresh tasting? I tried freezing some a couple years ago but it didn't work out so well for me.


----------



## GLS (Jun 1, 2017)

After thoroughly cleaning them under running water with a soft bristled brush, pat dry.  Your thumb can clean the tops, but the false gills and stems need a brushing.  Otherwise you'll be eating grit.  Cut them up and saute in a pan with either butter or olive oil.  I do about 50/50 butter and olive oil.  Season with salt and pepper while cooking if you prefer.  Freeze in dinner sized portions in vacuum bags.  I usually try to bag and store 1/4 lb. cooked portions.  Reheat either in boiling water inside the bag or once  unfrozen, put in a bowl and microwave briefly.  No freezer burn and since chants come in bunches like zukes, you can pace yourself without having to eat a harvest all at once.   Gil
PS:  Nic, thanks.  Glad to help out anyway I can.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you Gil, never thought about cooking them first. Now I can enjoy them more often instead of gorging myself when they come available.


----------



## GLS (Jun 1, 2017)

Just be sure to freeze them with the olive oil/butter that you used in the pan.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 1, 2017)

Will do, That actually how I cook mine (usually more butter than olive oil - will adjust). Makes it easy. I can cook, dump, seal, freeze, and go find more. Thanks again, I appreciate the new trick.


----------



## drakehunter07 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello, would like to know some good recipes for the chantelle mushrooms, found a hardwood section that is completly covered, plan on harvesting some. Thanks for some input


----------



## GLS (Jun 4, 2017)

I saute as described above and smother medium rare whole woodcock with the chants, also whole plucked dove or filleted dove medallions.  Sauteed in omelets is mighty fine eating.   The same are great mixed in with pasta.  Last Thanksgiving I made a wild turkey pot pie with them.  Battered and deep fried whole is also a treat.  Hard to beat sauteed, with or without onions.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 4, 2017)

drakehunter07 said:


> Hello, would like to know some good recipes for the chantelle mushrooms, found a hardwood section that is completly covered, plan on harvesting some. Thanks for some input



Chanterelles are good any way you fix them. They are my favorite mushroom. Just don't eat them raw. I usually just sautee them, but they can be used any way that any other mushroom is used.


----------



## drakehunter07 (Jun 4, 2017)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the input on Chants!  The best mushrooms I have ever eaten.  Will harvest more in the morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2017)

Tonight`s supper. Some chants I gathered out of the Kinchafoonee swamp last fall, and put up per Gil`s instructions. They were near about as good as if I had gathered em this morning.


----------



## GLS (Jun 4, 2017)

Nic, that looks fabulous:
Sauteed chants, dove medallions, garden ‘maters and roasted ‘taters.




Woodcock smothered with sauteed chants:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2017)

Fine meals, Gil.


----------



## Impact97 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Chant recipe*

If you want to get a little fancy, sautee them in a bit of oil, butter, garlic, white wine and thyme.  The wine and thyme really makes that chant flavor pop.  They are everywhere around Gainesville, GA right now.


----------



## drtyTshrt (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this a chant? I found it in my back yard near the air condition in Chatham county.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 5, 2017)

drtytshrt

I can't positively say that is a chant from just a pic.Because there is a look a like called the jac o lantern mushroom.Watch this video to get an idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPyKzwqF9nw


----------



## drtyTshrt (Jun 5, 2017)

Jeff,
Thanks for the video link. 
It was too good to be true. I did not have a chant and realised it by the gills like the video said but then confirmed by cutting the stem. Orange inside. 

Thanks again.


----------



## GLS (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks somewhat deteriorated.  Monitor the spot and see if you can get a better specimen fresh and check the stem again.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jun 10, 2017)

Couldn't get to the usual spots this morning so I did a little scouting in some turkey woods.  Didn't see any chants, but saw this.  Hard to see, but it's in the center of the photo, between the rotten log and brown mound slightly above the pine branch to the right.  Hint:  some triangular markings can be seen and it tastes like chicken.  It never buzzed.  Photo quality isn't great but it was highly visible when I first saw it.  I did have on my snake gaiters and left well enough alone.  Gil
P.S.  One common two word nickname of the creature rhymes with "Pain" and "ache" in that order.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2017)

GLS said:


> Couldn't get to the usual spots this morning so I did a little scouting in some turkey woods.  Didn't see any chants, but saw this.  Hard to see, but it's in the center of the photo, between the rotten log and brown mound slightly above the pine branch to the right.  Hint:  some triangular markings can be seen and it tastes like chicken.  It never buzzed.  Photo quality isn't great but it was highly visible when I first saw it.  I did have on my snake gaiters and left well enough alone.  Gil
> P.S.  One common two word nickname of the creature rhymes with "Pain" and "ache" in that order.





I`ve been studying this since you put it up, and I still can`t see it.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jun 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been studying this since you put it up, and I still can`t see it.



Make that two.


----------



## GLS (Jun 12, 2017)

Look between the brown mound on the right and the rotten log on the left.  You'll see a bright area with four opposing dark spots.  Those are bits of the chevrons.  The top dark spot looks triangular.  I saw no need to get any closer to the snake, discretion being the better part of snake photography. He was in a resting coil the size of 14" cast iron skillet with his/her head on top.   He wasn't well camo'd in the sunlight.  His colors were bright as I suppose it had shed recently.  Gil


----------

